# Bodyshop needed swansea area



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey guys im looking for a good bodyshop in the swansea area who would be willing to spray the textured plastic bumper parts on my golf, as the few ive been to have basically refused to do them as they are textured. Even though i know it can be done

Thanks in advance

Ben:thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i know of one that ive put work through , but i think a lot will turn you down due to the prep work involed .
i can ask him if you like see what he says


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes please mate if you dont mind!
What im after is having a golf mk5 gti rear bumper colour coded the front splitter colour coded and a set of edition 30 skirts that are currently candy white resprayed in grey.

Many Thanks


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok just spoke to him and hes given me a provisional price of around £350 but will need to see the car for a final price.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

God that was quick! lol! yeah cool where is he based? Is he anygood?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

D+S auto in llansamlet, ive known him all my life , as good as anything atm if you know what i mean , he mentioned the prep work involved but seems up to doing it , unlike the others youve had so far .
take it there for him to see exactly what you want tell him its a referal from me , see what he can do, my surname is richards


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks alot mate ill pop it over to him one day on my lunch break as i work in llansamlet what street is is on?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

over by the lake , pass honda turn for the bailing plant , then right turn into the units , next to nis-tec


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Great thanks mate


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

I know of a couple, my brother had textured bumper inserts on his old 106...one was in llanelli, cant remember the exact name, but I always use ian's in bont, very reasonable and top notch job...can get more details if you need

Jamie


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

Carl at Eaton Road Bodyshop is awesome have always taken my projects to him pop in and get a quote


----------



## dimucci (Jul 8, 2009)

I can highly recommend Stadium in Skewen. May not be the cheapest, but they have carried out work to three of our cars over the years, with superb results.


----------

